#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "ДЗЭН"

## unsui

Десятого января 2009 года в Японии вышел в прокат фильм "Дзэн" о Мастере Догэне.
На официальном сайте фильма есть рекламный трейлер. Адрес сайта:
http://www.zen.sh/

----------

Good (26.02.2009), Komuso (15.04.2009), Mendoza (12.07.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.07.2009), Pema Sonam (25.02.2009), Won Soeng (06.11.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.07.2009), Буль (26.02.2009), Евгений Борисов (26.07.2010), Кузьмич (27.07.2010), лесник (15.04.2009), Николай Г. (20.03.2009), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2010), Сергей А (06.11.2009), Эделизи (16.12.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12657

----------


## Komuso

Фильм о комусо  :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

А нет ли возможности выложить фильм куда-либо еще, помимо ослика?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вот вот. было бы хорошо

----------


## unsui

> А нет ли возможности выложить фильм куда-либо еще, помимо ослика?


Ну вот выкачаю осликом и попробую выложить как-нибудь :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

искренне был бы признателен

----------


## PampKin Head

> искренне был бы признателен


http://www.damipan.com/file/2TC7dmL.html

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (10.07.2009)

----------


## unsui

> http://www.damipan.com/file/2TC7dmL.html



Ну вот, оказывается уже все выложено..
Теперь бы еще субтитрами разжиться :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

Вот на буддийском торренте с английскими субтитрами:
http://buddhisttorrents.blogspot.com.../zen-2009.html

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.01.2010)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Фильм появился на www.torrents.ru в разделе "Азиатские фильмы".
 видео с 2 звуковыми дорожками (русская+японская)
- в комплекте русские сабы формата *.srt

----------

Ersh (22.07.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.07.2009), ullu (22.07.2009), unsui (23.07.2009), Won Soeng (06.11.2009), Кумо (22.07.2009), Николай Г. (04.08.2009)

----------


## Ноки

http://files.cyberpe.org/dl/9040  фильм
http://files.cyberpe.org/dl/9041  субтитры

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

С переводом на русский язык: http://video.yandex.ru/users/dzen-film/view/1/

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.01.2010), Марина В (18.06.2010), Юань Дин (13.01.2010)

----------


## Инесе

так же безплатно, без регистрации в
http://www.rutor.org/torrent/19697/dzen_zen-2009-dvdrip

----------


## Михаил Палин

На яндексе есть онлайн видео. http://video.yandex.ru/users/dzen-film/view/1/
Совершенно бесплатно. Регистрироваться не надо. Фильм идет более двух часов. У кого браузер способен показывать видео - тот его сможет увидеть.

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Фильм хороший,ссылка,но мне не понравилась сцена с умирающим ребёнком.Кроме неё,сам Догэн вне критики.Однако Дзэн 13 и 21 веков-
две больших разницы.Получается,что и буддизм в целом нужен только монахам,а народ и власть (в лице глупого сегуна) просто в стороне.

----------

